# LaDue open bass tournament



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

hopefully someone can help me out. i was wondering if there were any ladue bass fishing tournaments coming up that i'd be able to fish in. im almost 16 (june 3rd) and have a boat with electric motors and have fished ladue numerous times before. if anyone has any info that would help me out, id greatly appreciate it. thanks
kast


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

dobass summer open july 5th.

check out the link above


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Come on out Kast...you can even jump in starting at Qualifier #2 which is May 23rd and fish the rest of the season. You possibly could still be eligible for the championship.

You must pay an annual membership of $35 per person of your team- then it is straight $70 per event per team thereafter. 

Click on the lado link read: rules & points and payout, and feel free to email any questions you might have.
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

nip


----------

